# Ear mites?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Clean it with ear solution from the pet store every other day and wipe the visible areas with a cotton ball. Make sure you lay the dog on her side so the solution can trickle down through the canal for a second.

Really, a vet visit is in order here, since if it is ear mites, they can eventually damage her hearing and she'll be quite uncomfortable to boot until they're cured. It sounds more like a yeast infection or possibly bacterial, though. Does it smell sweet or sour? If it's a yeast infection, you may be able to clear it by cleaning, but it'll clear up dramatically faster with a prescription from the vet.

In the meantime, you need to do more than wipe up the discharge or it'll get worse. Keep her from rubbing it if you can, since she'll make it worse and possible give herself a hotspot next to the ear. Good luck!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like an ear infection especially if you smell an odor. You might need a trip to the vet to get some drops in there to help clear out the problem (like yeast).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah this is one of those things you need to get cleared up quickly. I don't know of any home remidys for this one. The constant scratching can cause a hematoma which can lead to very expensive surgery. Keep us posted on how she makes outl


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, she doesn't even really act like it bothers her. She's not scratching at all, just the little head shake once in a while. She eats, plays, sleeps normal. I just happen to notice it when I was playing with her. Even when I clean or touch her ear she doesn't seem to mind. 
I'm going to the pet store tommorrow to see if I can find something. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a FYI, the head shaking can also cause a hematoma. This is where a blood vessel bursts, and the ear flap fills up with a pocket of blood. This is what gets expensive and then they HAVE to go to the vet and have a little surgery. I hope her ear clears up! Good luck.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it earwax you're seeing or something else? Dog's earwax is a brown colour, but its waxy to feel. 

Amber coloured listerine, I've heard works. There is also stuff called "Purple powder" ear solution that you can make. The problem with the purple powder is it contains boric acid and does sting if the ear is irritated, but for routine cleaning it works well. I plan on trying the literine though myself because its easy and I dont have to mix anything. 

If she had ear mites, she would likely be scratching her ears a LOT. That said, ear mites feast on ear wax, and irritate the ear causing it to produce more wax. You can put mineral oil in there and it will suffocate some of the mites, if that's what she has. 

It sounds like (to me) that you just need to keep on top of her ears. A bit of something to keep in mind though is that usually the first sign of a food allergy is ear infections... If it gets too stubborn and fills both ears, you may want to look into that too. 

Good luck! BJ


----------

